# Service Number



## I Like To Watch (May 30, 2006)

Hello:

I'm selling a Tivo S3 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Series...ve_Recorders&hash=item1c2964ba4c#ht_712wt_928), and a potential buyer asked for the service number to confirm lifetime service.

Yes, I've searched and come up with posts about giving it out after the sale, but nothing specifically about before the sale.

My feeling is that my service number is the key to my lifetime service, and I could have my "identity stolen" 

I know the lifetime stays with the box, but can't someone call Tivo, say they just bought a used box have it transferred to that box?

Would you give up your service number to someone on Ebay?

TIA


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

They can't' transfer the device to their account until they set the provider on the box to their ZIP code and service provider. They can't transfer the service to another box. So, I can't think of any risk in giving out the number to someone truely interested.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"...and a potential buyer asked for the service number to confirm lifetime service."

That means they know what they're doing and you greatly lessen the chances of them coming back after the sale and whining about it not having 4 tuners and not being able to mix drinks and shampoo the carpet.

If you give me that number I can call up or do online chat and get them to confirm PLS and maybe the date it went into effect, and that's it.

They won't give me your name, address, telephone number, or even if you are or are not the original owner, much less anything like a credit card number.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I dn't know why anybody on ebay cares about the service number. EBay is set up so if they lied the bidder gets their money back to include shipping. 
I did have a guy ask for the service number and I told him the same thing. I can't think of anything that they could do with the service number, but who knows. 20 years ago I didn't think there was anything wrong about putting my SSNumber on everything I owned to make it so I could get it back if it was stolen, and look how wrong I was about that!!


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

replaytv said:


> I dn't know why anybody on ebay cares about the service number. EBay is set up so if they lied the bidder gets their money back to include shipping.


Except that eBay typically makes the buyer foot the bill for return shipping.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Many sellers take a picture of the System Info screen and then black out the last 4 digits of the TSN. That shows the lifetime status to the buyer. I have questioned sellers before re: their lifetime claim when they didn't show that screen. Not all "lifetimes" are created equal.

EDIT: I just checked your listing and you have the screen shot. Tell the buyer that's all he needs.


----------



## theraven146 (Jul 25, 2012)

The buyer could have probably asked for the service number to ensure the date of sales, life time validity and other details about the product. This will not include any of your personal details like name, address and other secured details. So you do not have to worry about any kind of identity theft.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I Like To Watch said:


> Hello:
> 
> I'm selling a Tivo S3 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Series...ve_Recorders&hash=item1c2964ba4c#ht_712wt_928), and a potential buyer asked for the service number to confirm lifetime service.
> 
> ...


It may make an E-Bay buyer feel better BUT if your a honest seller the TSN does the buyer no good, if you an dishonest seller you can show or give one TSN and send another TiVo without lifetime, E-Bay is not ever going to be able to prove what the seller sent to what the buyer said they got, the buyer could say he got a box of bricks, it takes good feedback on both parties for good assurance that the sale will go smoothly.


----------

